# Simon's Auckland Shop



## sigt (Jul 5, 2012)

Here it is in all it's messy glory. Not much room basically one wall to fit machines and bench along.

Newest addition. Emco Maximat V10P, just in the process of making a leveling frame for the base as the concrete floor is not the straightest.







Boxford MK2 shaper, also a new addition, great machine, I love how it chews through anything you give it. It has been modified by a previous owner to give auto vertical feed as well as horizontal. Came with the original vice also so well pleased with it.






X2 mill, goes alright, hand cranking gets tiring after a while. Haven't had time to try out the powerfeed on the Emco yet which should save some RSI. Bench very messy, had to re-arrange everything last weekend to get the Emco and shaper into their permanent spots so a tidy up is called for this weekend.






Second Emco, came with the first one. Need to manufacture the strip to secure the back of the carriage and a gib strip for the cross-slide and she is good to go. The gears in the head stock of this one are pristine, apparently it has sat unused for over 20 years. The gears look like they have never been used. Photo also shows beer fridge, kids bike, golf clubs and assorted other crap.






Surface grinder, not sure why I needed one, and what I am going to do with it, but the price was right so snapped it up.






And finally, what I am currently bodging up. Jan Ridders flame eater. Slow going and more than a few mistakes along the way. It's amazing the amount of shine you can get out of cast iron with just a few sheets of wet and dry. 








So thats me shop, no fingers lost yet.

Simon

PS Edited to get images showing.


----------



## steamer (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice one Simon!
Welcome!


Dave


----------



## 1Kenny (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for letting us see your shop, Simon.

Nothing like having an extra lathe in the corner.

Kenny


----------



## ttrikalin (Jul 5, 2012)

very nice shop, and niiiiiice tools 
serious tool envy here. 

take care, 
tom


----------



## johnmcc69 (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice shop Simon!!
Read through some of the 
Posts on this forum, & you will soon
find out what you can do with that surface grinder.
No wet-n-dry needed there.


----------



## tinkera (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi Simon, Thanks for a look at your shop. I also have a surface grinder, don't use it all that often but it does have it's uses. Let us know how you get on with the flame eater, I built the same engine but never got it running, it's on the list to do (way down the bottom)
Ian, Rural South Aust.


----------



## sigt (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks Lads

The Shop section would have to be one of my favorite parts of the site. Always good to see where the works of art are created and how many machines can be shoe-horned into as little space as possible.

Have to admit the Emco scares me just a little, the fibre gears in the headstock make you extra vigilant as they are a scarce and pricey commodity. The pucker factor keeps you on your toes.

But the fit, finish and attention to detail from Emco are well worth it. And now I can use the mill on the lathe to help me convert the X2 to CNC.

Cheers
Simon


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Jul 12, 2012)

Simon, my man give me a call............... 
You won the 2 Emco's on Trademe.
I won't post emails as you just get swamped, 09-269-8282 or 021-489-168.
Hillpark Auckland

Wow I am not alone.................... :bow:
I also have 2 Emco lathes and Shaper and Surface Grinder.................
Kindest Regards
Beagles.


----------



## Jack B (Jul 26, 2012)

Very nice shop Simon. It's one of the nicest places to spend time. I wish you many happy hours there.                   Jack B


----------



## larry1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Simon, Very nice shop, very envious.  Thanks for showing.   larry


----------



## gus (Jul 27, 2012)

Reminds me of the full complement machineshop I use to run.
Two Leblonde Toolroom lathe.
Okamoto Surface Grinder
Bridgeport Vertical mill.
China Shaper 12" stroke
China Vertical Slotting Machine
100 Ton Power press.
80 ton Bender built by Gus
300 ton deep draw press Built by Gus
Overhead crane built my Gus
Shot blast machine built by Gus
Jib crane built by Gus.  All gone when they decided to shut down and transfer me to China.Was heart breaking.That's life.Very happy now with my own mini machineshop.


----------



## Damau (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice shop Simon.  I always like to see how others have their shop laid out.

Better put a lock on the refrigerator, I might reach in there and grab a cold one.

Have fun in you "cave".


----------



## sigt (Jul 29, 2012)

Managed to fire up the green Emco yesterday (pretty slack but have been flat out at work, and even though I work from home have just had no time), and wow. It needed a new switch box as the original was broken so I just grabbed a spare power cord and spliced it together to see what she was like. 

It purrs, whisper quiet in all speed ranges. The blue one has a few nicks out of the fibre gears and is a lot noisier. Not as noisy as the old 9x20 was but it is noticeable.

Now I have a bit of a dilemma, keep the green one and sell the blue one. Transfer the mill to the green one and sell the blue one. Transfer the headstock gears from the green one to the blue one and sell the green one. Keep them both and have not much room in the shed????

The layout plus the fact the car has to be in there too, means I don't have the space to have them both operational, plus hobby wise I probably don't need two lathes (blasphemy I know).


----------



## student_Machinist (Jul 30, 2012)

Where did you find the Boxford shaper? and secondly can i have it?  ill even come pick it up


----------

